# Anatomy



## robo mantis (Jan 18, 2007)

Hey guys my sister is doing a project and she needs to know the anotomy of a mantis. We also need to make a model my dad was thinking out of wood because he could help my sister with it. Please give me links to mantis anatomy sites also a few more modeling ideas would work. It has to have a cross section (or it can open up) and it must have the vital organs.


----------



## timp (Jan 21, 2007)

I had wondered about the anatomy myself, I was only able to find really basic things like this http://www.enchantedlearning.com/subjects/...abelanswers.GIF which is the kind of thing they would show you if you didn't know what a mantis looked like rather than wanting to know what their insides are like , i'm guessing you wanted something internal with a bit more detail? Let us know if you have any joy, sorry I can't find anything decent, maybe there are some good reference books out there?


----------



## robo mantis (Jan 21, 2007)

Thanks it works. Sorry about the late reply i was camping.


----------



## mantisman07 (Jan 21, 2007)

i did a 3000 word essay on the internal workings of the mantis im sure i still have it somewhere if you want me to root the disc out? its pretty technical though?!?!


----------



## robo mantis (Jan 21, 2007)

maybe you should because we get the question a lot.


----------



## mantisman07 (Jan 21, 2007)

wot question?


----------



## robo mantis (Jan 21, 2007)

The anatomy of a mantis.


----------



## mantisman07 (Jan 21, 2007)

oh right, ill try and source it out mate.


----------



## Isis (Jan 21, 2007)

mantisman07 do you have a full PM inbox? My PM is not coming to you


----------



## mantisman07 (Jan 21, 2007)

ill clear it


----------



## BrontoT (Jul 13, 2009)

Maybe this diagram can be better.


----------



## Rick (Jul 13, 2009)

Since the thread is over two years old he may not need help now.


----------



## ABbuggin (Jul 13, 2009)

Rick said:


> Since the thread is over two years old he may not need help now.


lol


----------

